# deleting temporary files????



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I do not come to this forum of HT very often, so I will apologize if this is a frequent question, that everyone knows the answer........except me.....

My laptop is running slower and slower. I have free versions of Malwarebytes, AVG, and Super Anti-Spyware.

I heard Kim K. on the raidio (it was a commercial for her own program) say that one shold delete thier temporary internet files from time to time.

I have 2 questions......
1. Is it a good idea?
2. I have Windows XP........and I can't find the "Temporaty Internet Files," How do I find them so that I can delete them???????


----------



## rednekdaddy (Sep 16, 2011)

I delete mine about once a week. 

Your temporary internet files are little pieces of information that your computer puts on your hard drive to make it quicker to open pages that you have recently viewed. Your computer gets slow. because you end up with a bunch of stored info that your computer has to rummage through to find what its looking for

Go to your "start menu" click "all programs" , then accessories, then system tools, then disc clean up it will ask which disk you want to clean. Your hard drive is disk "c". I usually clear out everything that comes up on the list. 

Also I would run a disc derangement after you run the clean up.

I hope this helps


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Actually, save yourself some work. Go download CCleaner; it does all of that for you, and more. I've been using it for probably going on 8 to 9 years now, and it's been fantastic since even before it was officially out of 'beta.'

What CCleaner WON'T do is defragment your files. However, as stated above, your computer has an application to do that.


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

I use "CCleaner" for cleaning up TEMP files, etc.

I use "Advanced SystemCare Free" for REGISTRY repairs 
and overall performance.
They are available FREE at:
[ame]http://download.cnet.com/windows/[/ame]


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

FYI - CCleaner will also repair the registry. This being said, Advanced Systemcare Free seems to be a decent enough program that I'm downloading it and checking it out. Good suggestion.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> FYI - CCleaner will also repair the registry. This being said, Advanced Systemcare Free seems to be a decent enough program that I'm downloading it and checking it out. Good suggestion.


Yes, thanks also, as they have a version for Macs as well.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are using internet explorer click tools, internet options, general tab, click settings under browsing history and then click view files. You might want to sort them by date and maybe leave about 60 days of the most recent .

Maybe you should run scan disc also??


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

po boy said:


> If you are using internet explorer click tools, internet options, general tab, click settings under browsing history and then click view files. You might want to sort them by date and maybe leave about 60 days of the most recent .
> 
> Maybe you should run scan disc also??


I just followed these directions and saw all kinds of files (I guess thats what they are)and clicked on one, but didn't see an "open" button. How do I open them up so I know whether I want to delete, and how do I delete them?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Temp Files
History
Cache
Those are the top three
All those that are rechecked in Internet Options ARE the ones you want to delete, no need to uncheck any and no need to check those you don't know about.
Windows has those checked are common and are by default checked, and can be deleted without any worries.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The best thing to do is sort them by last viewed date and delete all that aare more than say 60 days old. You don't need to open them. The first two columns on the left will tell you what they are.

You should be able to delete by hi-lighting a bunch of them, ridgt click and hit delete.
http://help.expedient.com/browsers/cookies.shtml


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions.......

How do I defragment???.....how do I find the ap on my computer????


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

click on start, click on computer, right click on the drive you want to defrag (most are C) click on properties. From there run scan disk first. When that is done click on the tools tab on the properties menu and click defrag button


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

What is Favicon? Its a name next to some folders.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

favicon is a little image you see in the address bar before http on some sites. If you look at the address bar from this site, there is a little small blue image. That is a favicon. Not all sites have them.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

po boy said:


> favicon is a little image you see in the address bar before http on some sites. If you look at the address bar from this site, there is a little small blue image. That is a favicon. Not all sites have them.


OK, thanx. I thought all those little things were icons:ashamed:


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, they are fav icon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you for all of the suggestions.

I ran the CCleaner......and today I ran the defragmenter. When it had finished, it had a list of files that it said it could not deframent these files. Should I do anything further with those files???


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

In general, Kim K doesn't know what she is talking about and does more harm than good, in this particular case she is correct.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I have no idea if you use IE, but in Opera and I think Firefox/Seamonkey, you can set limits to size of cache. Opera anyway also has the option to delete all new cookies aquired that session when you close browser. You get mega amounts of cookies and that will slow things down too.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If you can, post the specific message here.

Also - I believe you can have it defragment on start up; or if you can't do that, boot into Safe Mode (reboot, keep mashing F8 until you get a list of options, then choose Safe Mode) and defragment there. It may be nothing more than the fact that in 'regular' mode, certain files can't be scanned due to their being in use.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Kung said:


> If you can, post the specific message here.
> 
> Also - I believe you can have it defragment on start up; or if you can't do that, boot into Safe Mode (reboot, keep mashing F8 until you get a list of options, then choose Safe Mode) and defragment there. It may be nothing more than the fact that in 'regular' mode, certain files can't be scanned due to their being in use.


Thank you. The next few days are reqally busy for me, so I won't be able to anything right away.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Kung said:


> Actually, save yourself some work. Go download CCleaner; it does all of that for you, and more. I've been using it for probably going on 8 to 9 years now, and it's been fantastic since even before it was officially out of 'beta.'
> 
> What CCleaner WON'T do is defragment your files. However, as stated above, your computer has an application to do that.


Just like Kung I've been using CrapCleaner (ccleaner) for a lot of years, I've even turned our IT guys at work onto it. It's free and does a great job.

Daniel


----------

